# anyone care to redline something for me?



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd use this one on the head:

Stallion Parade 38 by ~ValkyrieStock on deviantART

I'm an artist, but I've never tried or even figured out what deviant art is!:wink:

I'd also open up the mane so that one can see the neck, because as it is its looking really heavy in that area giving an illusion of a super heavy/thick neck. You could possibly flip a portion of it to the other side if the neck, and I really think this is causing the front of the horse to look to heavy/dense.

Did that make sense?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  that one's neck is set on too low for what I want, Luce has a really high set neck, but I guess I could use the head on its own and freehand the neck...

Lucifer, just for reference this is the character. He has a super-thick double mane. But perhaps instead of a quiet calm day it could be super-windy, thus lifting his mane?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I'd like to see more of the face, like towards me would be sexier? More like flirty. More nose higher head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

not a critique or any help, but once when I was back in college I met this architecture professor who did this interesting excersize with his students, to promote original thinking and problem solving;

he had them imagine a world of Centaurs. How would they get about? would they have any vehicles? houses? what would their clothing look like? and , what would their coffins look like? everything. design for a race of Centaurs; everything. it was an interesting challenge.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks all 

I fiddled with the lines a bit and came up with this, still not totally sure about it though. I have a feeling this is going to be one of 'those' pieces :/

I'm collaborating with someone and that someone owns Luce's mate. I'm doing him, she's doing Artemis. I'm right on the verge of scrapping this set of lines entirely and trying something completely different :/

Larger sized version: clicky


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I really like it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the first one better. But mabey have the feathering on his legs like the second one.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

sinsin, I actually do too, but I kind of messed up and deleted the first :/

oh well. next time I'll trust my instincts and leave well enough alone.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

The back was too short and arched, the angles of the tops of the legs didn't match up with the bottoms, and the angle of the front end didn't match up with the back end.

Very nice line work over all! I like the design a lot and I think you've got a great thing going for you. Keep it up! I'd like to see some colored works, too, in the future.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  his back is meant to be super-short, that's just what he is [as I said in the OP]

This is the finished image, I flat coloured and lined Luce [left off his prism markings because I'm lazy and the setting is dark, and prism markings don't show up much if at all in the dark] and the other person shaded and did the lovely Artemis [the liver red dun roan mare, with blue markings] who is her character and the design belongs to her. Species design is mine. Arti is Luce's mate btw 








the dA upload

I'm on deviantart as 2close2dasun.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Gimp is installing as I speak, I've recently become inspired by your artworks and have always been interested in looking into digital art 

You are really really talented!

One question, though: What exactly are they??


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Flash Unicorns  my original species.
the species sheet

I'm glad you're inspired  show me what you do with that, k?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I'm trying, but,

I can't get it out of grayscale and make it paint in colour  it just does different shades of gray arrrggghhhhhhh

ETA I love your breed!!! I wouldn't mind a real-life captive myself


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Chokolate if you go to the image bar at the top then mode>RGB you should be able to get colour.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate it when it does that  I actually can't figure gimp out to save my life. Or paint shop pro, or any of that.

I paint in photoshop cs5 with a Genius tablet and occasionally I'll use my mouse. I started with PS Elements 5.0 then trialled cs3 for a while, then was given cs2, and was later given a copy of cs3... and then when I got my current compy my uncle gave me cs5


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Emma!! I was looking in all the wrong places :lol: but what you said worked instantly, lol.

BEP, I have to use gimp because it's free, and I don't want to pay :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Chokolate neither do I! [only one I paid for was PSE5 and that was YEARS ago!]

A pen tablet makes digital art so much easier, but it -is- possible to be amazing and only ever use a mouse. I'll never forget, years ago, seeing a STUNNING piece of a Friesian. The artist had created rainbows [think oil slick shine] in the shine on his coat, and the piece was incredibly detailed, accurate, and beautiful. Artist comments said it was done with a mouse. Can't imagine the number of hours of practice that would have gone into getting so good - with a MOUSE. Seriously. That's just insane.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, that must have been something.

I'm using a mouse, and I can't draw lines because it's wonky and I can't continue it.

I finished my first ever lineart colouring-in but don't know how to save it as a recognisable file - is it possible?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't draw with a mouse either  it's a real skill and I would imagine it takes a LONG time to perfect.

Not sure with gimp but in Photoshop you have to go file -> save as -> choose your filetype [I use PNG but lots of people use JPEG or GIF - PNG just retains transparency {though not layers!} and quality, whereas JPEG flattens the image {meaning your transparent bits end up white, or whatever your background colour is} and GIF sacrifices a LOT of quality.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look it up and save as PNG if I can.

ETA bingo, I got it!

Since this interests me and I'm definitely doing more, I think I'll start a thread


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Here ya go


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

yay


----------

